# Need a Job in Australia



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi mate,

I am a Australia PR and currently live outside Australia. I am working in IT industry, and I would like to settle down in Australia. I have sent hundreds of job application and no response. I need a job in OZ, appreciate your advise.

Thanks


----------



## keraijen (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Handsome, it is a competitive industry, however, if you've sent 100's of applications with no response, you probably need to look at your resume. 

Ensure it is targeted to the position you are looking at and all keywords are listed as a lot of recruiting agencies use scanning technology to scan your resume for keywords first - they are looking for specific words and phrases that the company has identified as key to the position. If those key words are in your resume, you’ll get passed along to the next step – hopefully a real person. If those words are not in your resume, sometimes that can be it.

Also ensure that you have all the skills they are requiring in the job ad ie if they are asking for Cloud experience and you don't have it, then more than likely you will not be shortlisted as they will choose the candidates that meet ALL the requirements to start with.

Good luck
[email protected]


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

keraijen said:


> Hi Handsome, it is a competitive industry, however, if you've sent 100's of applications with no response, you probably need to look at your resume.
> 
> Ensure it is targeted to the position you are looking at and all keywords are listed as a lot of recruiting agencies use scanning technology to scan your resume for keywords first - they are looking for specific words and phrases that the company has identified as key to the position. If those key words are in your resume, you'll get passed along to the next step - hopefully a real person. If those words are not in your resume, sometimes that can be it.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,
Thanks For your advise.

In fact, I am also looking for non-IT job, do you have job websites to recommend.

Cheers,


----------

